
SoftBank Succeeds in Tender Offer for Large Stake in Uber - ashishgandhi
https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-succeeds-in-tender-offer-for-large-stake-in-uber-1514483283
======
jey
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16023685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16023685)

